# Neuer PC-Sessel gewünscht!



## raulduke467 (8. Oktober 2015)

*Neuer PC-Sessel gewünscht!*

Bequem sollte er sein und schonend für den Körper. Ausgeben möchte ich eigentlich nicht mehr als 150€.  Fancy muss er nicht sein, also kein Formel1 Look oder sonst irgend was schräges, eher schlicht und elegant. Ich sitze meist nicht mehr als 4h am Stück, höchstens 6.

Mir ist vor allem dieser hier aufgefallen: Topstar OP290UG20 Syncro-Bandscheiben-Drehstuhl Open Point SY Deluxe inklusive Armlehnen/Stoffbezug, schwarz: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Hat den wer? Habt ihr noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## freezy94 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC-Sessel gewünscht!*

Wenn es um den Rücken geht bzw. den gesamten Rumpf, dann sollte man nicht unbedingt sparen. Ich habe auch immer den Fehler gemacht und mir Stühle zwischen 50 und 200 Euro geholt.
Die waren immer relativ schnell durch gesessen oder sind total unbequem bei längeren Sessions. Deswegen habe ich mir vor einigen Monaten einen Stuhl von Need for Seat geholt und ich kann dir sagen, die 400 Euro sind es definitiv wert. Nach über 8 Monaten weist noch nicht ein Teil Verschleißspuren auf und der Support ist erstklassig. Es ist schon ein enormer unterschied wenn man einen wertigen Stuhl im Vergleich zu ~150-200 Euro Stuhl abschneidet. Ein kaputter Rücken kostet viel mehr. NEEDforSEAT® MAXNOMIC® vs. Noname

Dort kannst du dich auch telefonisch beraten lassen. Du benötigst einen Stuhl der für deine Körpergröße, deine Abmessungen sowie dein Gewicht optimal ist. Hier kannst du zwischen diversen Serien unterscheiden die unterschiedliches Gewicht sowie Körpergrößen gedacht sind. Ich werde es nicht mehr missen eine 3D-Armlehne zu haben. Einfach super.


----------



## raulduke467 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC-Sessel gewünscht!*



freezy94 schrieb:


> Wenn es um den Rücken geht bzw. den gesamten Rumpf, dann sollte man nicht unbedingt sparen. Ich habe auch immer den Fehler gemacht und mir Stühle zwischen 50 und 200 Euro geholt.
> Die waren immer relativ schnell durch gesessen oder sind total unbequem bei längeren Sessions. Deswegen habe ich mir vor einigen Monaten einen Stuhl von Need for Seat geholt und ich kann dir sagen, die 400 Euro sind es definitiv wert. Nach über 8 Monaten weist noch nicht ein Teil Verschleißspuren auf und der Support ist erstklassig. Es ist schon ein enormer unterschied wenn man einen wertigen Stuhl im Vergleich zu ~150-200 Euro Stuhl abschneidet. Ein kaputter Rücken kostet viel mehr. NEEDforSEAT® MAXNOMIC® vs. Noname
> 
> Dort kannst du dich auch telefonisch beraten lassen. Du benötigst einen Stuhl der für deine Körpergröße, deine Abmessungen sowie dein Gewicht optimal ist. Hier kannst du zwischen diversen Serien unterscheiden die unterschiedliches Gewicht sowie Körpergrößen gedacht sind. Ich werde es nicht mehr missen eine 3D-Armlehne zu haben. Einfach super.



Danke für deine Antwort! Eine Frage habe ich aber schon, warum sollte nur weil der Sessel um 150€ zu haben ist schlechter sein als wie der um 400?. Den Sessel den ich gepostet habe, ist der meistverkaufte auf Amazon unter den Bürostühlen mit über 187 Rezensionen (der hat angeblich auch einmal 400 gekostet ).


----------



## raulduke467 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC-Sessel gewünscht!*

Ok, habe gerade ein bisschen Rezensionen gelesen und anscheinend scheint sich dieser Stuhl bei vielen ab 2 Jahren rapide abzunützen. Jetzt wäre interessant ob zum Beispiel die Maxnomicstühle länger halten. 400€ kann ich halt nicht ausgeben - vl. gibts ja was dazwischen. Etwas vernünftiges, das der Stuhl dann länger hält wäre schon wichtig!!


----------



## freezy94 (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC-Sessel gewünscht!*

NeedforSeat geht ab ca. 279 Euro los - man muss aber auf die richtigen Abmessungen achten.

Es geht oftmals gar nicht um den Preis (gibt "NoName-Produkte" die in verschiedenen Shops für 50 und mal für 200 verkauft werden, ich habe mich für die 50 Euro Variante entschieden, 1 zu 1 der gleiche zum 200 Euro Stuhl). Die Qualität bei NFS ist super - der Support erstklassig. Ich habe einen Kollegen der sitzt sehr lange darauf und hat nach 3 Jahren keinen Verschleiß. Das Polster ist nur langsam eingesessen - aber keineswegs platt oder unbequem. Ich sehe auch viele 50 Euro Stühle auf Amazon die 5* Bewertungen haben - darauf habe ich mich früher auch verlassen (war der Stuhl den NeedforSeat als Vergleich Noname vs. Maxnomic genutzt hat). Habe mich damals 1x drauf gesetzt und schwupps war das Sitzpolster platt und ich saß auf Holz - unbrauchbar.

Guck vielleicht mal nach DX Racer, die sind so ähnlich wie Maxnomic (NFS) aber teils günstiger (Modellabhängig). Ansonsten musst du dich nach Bürostühlen umschauen (teuer, nicht zu unrecht, wertig und auf deine Sitzdauer ausgelegt).


Bei Maxnomic hatte mein Stuhl (verursacht durch den Spediteur) einen Lackplatzer am Drehkreuz, habe denen geschrieben, in 5 Minuten eine Antwort per Mail bekommen das der Ersatz heute ab Werk geht. War dann auch am nächsten Tag bei mir.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC-Sessel gewünscht!*

Ich würde dir persönlich raten in ein Fachgeschäft (damit meine ich nicht Möbelhäuser) zu gehen.
Es gibt tatsächlich noch Läden, mit gutem P/L Verhältnis und einer sinnvollen Auswahl von ca. 100€  bis in den vierstelligen Bereich.
Ein gutes Fachgeschäft erkennt man daran, dass diese Einstellungs-Tips geben, nicht aufdringlich sind und preislich halbwegs mit dem Internet mithalten können.
Letzten Endes ist ein Stuhl genauso wie beispielsweise eine Matratze Geschmackssache.

Ich persönlich habe mich bereits in den beliebtesten DxRacer von Amazon gesetzt und war mit diesem nicht zufrieden.
Die schmale Schalensitzform ist zum Zocken nicht schlecht, zum Arbeiten für mich völlig ungeeignet.
Beim DxRacer wurden meine Schultern dafür viel zu sehr nach vorne gedrückt.
Außerdem fehlen Funktionen die gute Bürostühle bereits in der gleichen Preisklasse bieten.

Hängen geblieben bin ich deshalb bei einem Nowy Styl Nero, den ich im Fachgeschäft probieren konnte und der für mich am angenehmsten war.
Dieser bietet eine höhenverstellbare Rückenlehne, höhenverstellbare Armlehnen, eine Sitztiefenverstellung und eine Synchronmechanik.
Die Synchronmechanik (welche erst bei den teuren"Zockerstühlen" dabei ist) sorgt dafür, dass sich die Sitzfläche in einem festen Verhältnis mit der Rückenlehne neigt.
Dadurch rutscht man beim zurücklehnen nicht mehr aus dem Stuhl raus.
Der günstigste Preis, den ich für den Nowy auf Anhieb gefunden habe, lag im Internet bei 249€: Nowy Styl Nero - Bürostuhl, Gewichtseinstellung, Synchronmechanik
Das Fachgeschäft bei mir um die Ecke hat mir den Stuhl damals zum Exakt selben Preis verkauft.


----------



## warawarawiiu (9. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC-Sessel gewünscht!*

Ich schließe mich der suche ebenfalls an und suche eine Sitz Möglichkeit für meinem Desktop.

Allerdings möchte ich keinen mit rollen.
Es stört mich beim jetzigen das unkontrollierte rumrollen extrem.
Und ergonomisch sollte er sein.... mein Rücken is eh schon hin :/


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC-Sessel gewünscht!*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich der suche ebenfalls an und suche eine Sitz Möglichkeit für meinem Desktop.
> 
> Allerdings möchte ich keinen mit rollen.
> Es stört mich beim jetzigen das unkontrollierte rumrollen extrem.
> Und ergonomisch sollte er sein.... mein Rücken is eh schon hin :/



Mache am besten ein eigenes Thema auf.
Sonst wird es zu unübersichtlich.
In dem Thread postest du am Besten direkt welche Features dieser haben muss.
Hast du wegen den Rollen schon einmal an Füße oder Rollen mit Bremse gedacht?


----------



## raulduke467 (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC-Sessel gewünscht!*



mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Ich würde dir persönlich raten in ein Fachgeschäft (damit meine ich nicht Möbelhäuser) zu gehen.
> Es gibt tatsächlich noch Läden, mit gutem P/L Verhältnis und einer sinnvollen Auswahl von ca. 100€  bis in den vierstelligen Bereich.
> Ein gutes Fachgeschäft erkennt man daran, dass diese Einstellungs-Tips geben, nicht aufdringlich sind und preislich halbwegs mit dem Internet mithalten können.
> Letzten Endes ist ein Stuhl genauso wie beispielsweise eine Matratze Geschmackssache.
> ...



Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. So etwas wie der Nero gefällt mir ganz gut. Ich mag ehrlich gesagt diese fancy Aufmachungen der "zockerstühle" nicht. Und 250 Euro ist auch in ORdnung. Wie lange hast du denn den Nero schon? Wie sehr hat sich der über die Jahre verändert?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (10. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Neuer PC-Sessel gewünscht!*



raulduke467 schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. So etwas wie der Nero gefällt mir ganz gut. Ich mag ehrlich gesagt diese fancy Aufmachungen der "zockerstühle" nicht. Und 250 Euro ist auch in ORdnung. Wie lange hast du denn den Nero schon? Wie sehr hat sich der über die Jahre verändert?



Ich habe den erst seit ein paar Wochen daheim.
Somit kann ich über die Langzeitqualität relativ wenig berichten. Die Verarbeitung ist um einiges Besser als Möbelhaus Stühle.
Ich würde dir definitiv raten in einen Laden zu gehen und Probe zu sitzen.
Meist merkt man ziemlich schnell ob einem ein Stuhl gefällt oder nicht.


----------

